# Black Rock Cooler 25% off



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

That is some really weird math you got there....


----------



## thefrozentundra (Aug 19, 2011)

Check and see if they have redesigned or fixed the latches on these coolers. I bought one last year and the rivets on the the latches worked loose pretty quickly. The dealer I got it from actually discovered the issue and notified me. I hadn't used it much at that time, but the latches went bad pretty quickly. I returned mine and went with an different brand.


----------

